# norfolk line dover dunkirk



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

thanks m/facts, just booked dover/calais 8 feb sunday £21 benimar MH with norfolkline, 2 pax and dog.used code.
anyone going that way feel free to say hello.
we,re going down to mazarron spain for 4 months.
:lol: regards slaphead akka nick& sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Glad you got sorted, we're booked with Norfolkline in March for £49 rtn.

Which code did you use, I didn't think MHF had any deals with Norfolkline, did you mean Seafrance?

Pete


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*norfolk line*

it is with norfolk line, but think you,re right about not using for discount ,but i entered ,motorhomefacts code anyway and it worked.
maybe it was just cheap at that date time anyway.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: norfolk line*



slaphead said:


> it is with norfolk line, but think you,re right about not using for discount ,but i entered ,facts code anyway and it worked.
> maybe it was just cheap at that date time anyway.


Do you mean you tried the normal way and got a price and then went through the system again using the MHF SeaFrance code and found it cheaper?


----------

